# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  почему преданные оставляли ИСККОН

## Gitamrita dasi

Харе Кришна!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады движение набирало большие обороты. Много людей становились преданными. Как Вы считаете почему преданные, которые имели возможность личного общения со Шрилой Прабхупадой оставляли ИСККОН?

Заранее благодарна...

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

 This is a big topic and in email I can only give a brief summary,
and of course, this is my own view and realization. Others may have more to
say or disagree.

	The reasons why people have left the ISKCON movement are many and
varied. Being a member of ISKCON is certainly demanding and requires a lot
of surrender. As we advance in spiritual life we are faced with many
challenges. These challenges may come from within, from our own turbulent
minds and senses; and from dormant material desires which lead us to act
independently and create resentment towards perceived authority figures.

At the same time even a sincere person may have their faith challenged by
rough dealings and misbehaviour by those they regard as their spiritual
guides and due to disappointment decide to leave.

When a person's faith is strong they can see everything that happens to them
as the arrangement of Krsna and thus they can continue to make further
advancement despite turbulence within or externally. They see every
situation as an opportunity to further surrender to Krsna. They do not use
external circumstances as an excuse for giving up their service; rather they
see Krishna's hand in everything and realise that everything is under
Krishnas control. Thus they remained steady and dedicated to the task of
becoming Krsna conscious themselves and giving Krishna consciousness to
others.

For those however whose faith is not strong their spiritual progress may be
disrupted very easily. Therefore Srila Prabhupada advised his leaders to act
with integrity and sensitivity and to maintain their own spiritual lives by
strictly following the sadhana he prescribed in chanting their 16 rounds and
following the four regulative principles.

He stated that an Acarya both speaks nicely and acts nicely. By doing so a
leader engenders faith in the hearts of those in his care thus enabling them
to gradually strengthen their faith and remain fixed in their convictions
and service.

So the reasons why a person may give up their service may be due to  their
own weaknesses, or it may be due to the actions of others, or a combination
of the two.

Ultimately I would say that if a person has a proper sense of the philosophy
and their relationship with Srila Prabhupada and Krishna then they will not
give up their service in ISKCON no matter what the circumstances. Rather
than be deterred by apparently adverse circumstances they will take that as
an opportunity to please Krishna and Srila Prabhupada by working to improve
themselves and the situation.

We live in a world of constant disruption - it cannot be avoided. ISKCON is
a vehicle devised by Srila Prabhupad to carry the imperfect conditioned soul
to the stage of Perfection from a state of anarchy. Naturally their will be
disruptions along the way but if we remain on board, the ship of ISKCON will
certainly carry us back home back to Godhead.

Перевод ответа:

Это сложная тема и по почте я могу ответь лишь кратко и более того данный ответ представляет мое личное мнение и осознание. Другие преданные могут ответить подробнее или не согласиться со мной.
Причин, по которым люди покинули ИСККОН множество и они различны. Быть членом ИСККОН означает и требует много предания себя (или отказ от своей независимости). Насколько мы продвинуты в духовной жизни, настолько мы сталкиваемся с препятствиями.  Эти сложности могут происходить изнутри от наших непостоянных чувств и ума или от дремлющих материальных желаний, которые заставляют нас действовать независимо и создают обиды на тех, кто является духовными или административными лидерами в нашем обществе.
С другой стороны, даже искренний человек может подвергнуться испытанию своей веры грубым отношением или неправильным поведением со стороны того, кого он считает своим духовным наставником и вследствие разочарования уйти.
Если вера человека сильна, он может видеть все, что происходит с ним как события устроенные Кришной и, следовательно, он может продолжать принимать дальнейшее продвижение, несмотря на турбулентность внутри или снаружи. Он видит каждую ситуацию как возможность для дальнейшего предания себя Кришне. Он не использует внешние обстоятельства, в качестве предлога для отказа от выполнения служения, а наоборот, такой человек видит руку Кришны во всем, и понимает, что все находится под  управлением Кришны. Таким образом, он остается стабильным и преданным задаче стать самому сознающим Кришну и поделиться сознанием Кришны с другими.
Для тех же, чья вера не является сильной, их духовное совершенствование может быть нарушено очень легко. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада советовал своим лидерам действовать честно, с состраданием и сохранять свою духовную жизнь, строго следуя садхане, прежде всего заключающейся в повторении 16 кругов и следовании четырем регулирующим принципам.
Прабхупада утверждал, что Ачарья и говорит правильно и действует правильно. Поступая таким образом, лидер порождает веру в сердцах своих подопечных позволяя им таким образом постепенно укреплять свою веру и оставаться фиксированными в своих убеждениях и служении.
Таким образом, причины, по которым люди могут отказаться от служения в ИСККОН могут быть связаны с их собственной слабостью, или это может быть связано с действиями других людей, или быть комбинацией из обеих групп причин. 
В конце концов, я бы сказал, что если у человека есть правильное понимание философии и связь со Шрилой Прабхупадой и Кришной, то он не будут отказываться от служения в ИСККОН, независимо от обстоятельств.
Вместо того, чтобы останавливаться из-за явно неблагоприятных условий они будут считать, что такие обстоятельства являются возможностью порадовать Кришну и Шрилу Прабхупаду работой по улучшению себя и ситуации. Мы живем в мире постоянных несовершенств – их невозможно избежать. ИСККОН организован Шрилой Прабхупадой как транспортное средство для того чтобы нести несовершенные обусловленные души по дороге совершенствования из состояния беспорядка к совершенству. Естественно, что на этом пути будут встречаться разные несовершенства и беспокойства, но если мы останемся на борту, корабль под названием ИСККОН, несомненно, переправит нас назад домой обратно к Богу.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

